# راديو الكتاب المقدس على نايل سات



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2015)

*ظهور راديو الكتاب المقدس على نايل سات بتردد 11354- راسى
ينهى يوميا قراءة العهد الجديد​*


----------



## Maran+atha (23 أغسطس 2015)

حبقوق 2: 14
لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة مجد الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر


----------

